# WINDOW REGULATOR PROBLEMS (POLL) - REVISED



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

This is being debated on many many threads now but the one sure thing is that this
is becoming as widespread a problem as the Dashpods on the MK1 models were

Have you had problems with either window sticking down/up .. cable snapping or regulator failing

Please answer a simple *YES .. or NO* to the following poll, Audi need to wake up to this problem

*Edit: (13th APRIL) due to demand and the fact the problem appears to be happening with 'older' models - I have added a third choice!!*


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I think people really need to say how old their car is as it's clearly age-related. I could answer NO but then it's only 11 months old and that's not going to help you discover how big a problem this is.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine is one of the older ones (produced in September 2006) and a daily driver. So far so good, but all these postings about window regulators... I'm not opening them any more. Instead of opening the window to open the gate with my badge, I open the door and stick my arm out. After that I don't fully close the door while parking the car, limiting the number of times the window has to travel the 1 inch or so....

I never owned such a delicate, yet good looking car... bitter sweet experience.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> Mine is one of the older ones (produced in September 2006) and a daily driver. So far so good, but all these postings about window regulators... I'm not opening them any more. Instead of opening the window to open the gate with my badge, I open the door and stick my arm out. After that I don't fully close the door while parking the car, limiting the number of times the window has to travel the 1 inch or so....
> 
> I never owned such a delicate, yet good looking car... bitter sweet experience.


+1

I also have one of the older models and have had no problems thus far but as I fear its going to happen I no longer open my windows to get out in my tiny garage (instead I've decided to lose weight as its a cheaper option!  ).


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Mine is one of the older ones (produced in September 2006) and a daily driver. So far so good, but all these postings about window regulators... I'm not opening them any more. Instead of opening the window to open the gate with my badge, I open the door and stick my arm out. After that I don't fully close the door while parking the car, limiting the number of times the window has to travel the 1 inch or so....
> 
> I never owned such a delicate, yet good looking car... bitter sweet experience.


I'll +2 this!

Love my TT to bits, but looking at all the issues and concerns throughout the many, many posts on this forum, I ain't going to go out of my way to look for an argument with the manufacturer over problems (life is too short after all!)

Instead, I'll be using, wherever possible, a common sense approach to avoiding issues. Which, will ultimately mean leaving the car on the drive - ha, ha!

"Bitter sweet" - very true...

PS. Had to replace my regulator a few months ago


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Have you considered that the window cable mechanism may be one of those mechanical systems that benefit from regular exercise?

Perhaps lack of use produces in some tightness in the mechanism that results in fraying of the cable.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had both mine go on the V6 I started a sticky at the top as I am sure you'll see quite a few car have experienced this problem


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Had drivers side done on mine 2007 Roadster


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry guys - due to the above comments I have added a 3rd option .. those that already cast a vote - you will have to vote again


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

2008 V6, 28k, no problems so far - then again, only had car 6 months so hopefully no probs down the line....


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

brittan said:


> Have you considered that the window cable mechanism may be one of those mechanical systems that benefit from regular exercise?
> 
> Perhaps lack of use produces in some tightness in the mechanism that results in fraying of the cable.


regular exercise, I have a 3.2 ! ive never used my window buttons so much !


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

brittan said:


> Have you considered that the window cable mechanism may be one of those mechanical systems that benefit from regular exercise?
> 
> Perhaps lack of use produces in some tightness in the mechanism that results in fraying of the cable.


I'd guess that those who experienced a failure already must be able to confirm. Was is the driver side that went? Is that the most often used window?

My guess would be that it's a metal cable, bending metal causes fatigue, fatigue causes breaking.


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Driver side regulator went end of last year .. late 2006 model .. i've only had the car 2 years , but constant use getting into/out of the works car park everyday has taken its toll


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Edited this to move it up to the top of the forum .. with literally 100's of people mentioning window/door panel
removal, there must be many many more that have had this problem and not yet voted ????


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

My passenger side went 6 weeks ago. MY08.
Fixed under extended warranty


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Just thought I'd bring this back to the top as there are SO many people posting on door panel removal that must 
be having window problems ... have you voted here yet ?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Drivers side went Thursday, 2006 2.0 TFSI, 37Kmiles, Rang Audi dealer who said he had seen a few but didn't consider it to be common :? Yes it confused me to, as he then added my car was out of warranty so Audi UK would not be interested :twisted:


----------



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

Just happened to me yesterday, drivers side, 4 yrs old, frequent use (in and out of work, etc..)
I'm ordering a cable kit to DIY repair.

My understanding is that it's a cable material issue - non-stainless steel that corrodes and frays .. so I guess it's a combination of time/cycles ... but the crazy thing is that if you get the expensive Audi repair, they'll just replace the whole assembly, including the original standard cable material ... so it will happen agan! That's the main reason I'm going for DIY, with stainless cable (to do both doors/windows) and foregoing the battle with Audi to part-fund a repair on just the currently-failed one.

I can't understand why Audi don't root-cause this and at least fix it for current production. On some Google research and previous VW experience, this is a common (VWAudi) and ongoing issue. Crazy! Fix it!!!!!!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

So is there an option to fix the window with a solution which won't reoccur in 2 to 4 years time? I can't see the point in fixing something with will eventually break..... again!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

minttt said:


> Just happened to me yesterday, drivers side, 4 yrs old, frequent use (in and out of work, etc..)
> I'm ordering a cable kit to DIY repair.
> 
> My understanding is that it's a cable material issue - non-stainless steel that corrodes and frays .. so I guess it's a combination of time/cycles ... but the crazy thing is that if you get the expensive Audi repair, they'll just replace the whole assembly, including the original standard cable material ... so it will happen agan! That's the main reason I'm going for DIY, with stainless cable (to do both doors/windows) and foregoing the battle with Audi to part-fund a repair on just the currently-failed one.


Has anyone got any pictures of the result of the break, the cables etc.? It'd be interesting to see exactly what goes wrong. And if there's a cable kit, why do Audi seem to often replace the whole regulator? Can that get FUBARed by the breakage?


----------



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll take some photos when doing the repair - hopefully this weekend (if kit arrives in time etc.).
Haven't taken the Door trim assembly off yet - want to do it all in one go.


----------



## H19LDO (Mar 18, 2012)

Only had my car a couple months and my window regulator has gone already.. Audi quoted £250 to get repaired, car is also just out of warranty :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a known design fault. Bastards! If there's one thing on TTs that drop like flies, it's window regulators. They're so obviously crap it's unbelievable. :x



minttt said:


> I'll take some photos when doing the repair - hopefully this weekend (if kit arrives in time etc.).


Excellent stuff minttt, thanks.


----------



## 80sman (Apr 2, 2010)

minttt said:


> Just happened to me yesterday, drivers side, 4 yrs old, frequent use (in and out of work, etc..)
> I'm ordering a cable kit to DIY repair.
> 
> My understanding is that it's a cable material issue - non-stainless steel that corrodes and frays .. so I guess it's a combination of time/cycles ... but the crazy thing is that if you get the expensive Audi repair, they'll just replace the whole assembly, including the original standard cable material ... so it will happen agan! That's the main reason I'm going for DIY, with stainless cable (to do both doors/windows) and foregoing the battle with Audi to part-fund a repair on just the currently-failed one.
> ...


It may be corrosion and material, however I have a sneaky suspicion that this is more to do with fatigue of the material than the corrosion or whether it's stainless or not. My guess is that the diameter of the pullies on the mechanism is too small making the bend radius of the cable too tight.

:mrgreen: We'll find out in 4 years time, whether your window regulators break again or not :mrgreen:


----------



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> minttt said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened to me yesterday, drivers side, 4 yrs old, frequent use (in and out of work, etc..)
> ...


There are some good photos on this website, as well as interesting comments on the whole problem...

http://skiddmark.com/2012/02/running-re ... -2-0-tfsi/

Funnily enough the site here gets some credit and references to a particular post, but links are broken..


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

I just posted the following on the other window regulator thread. Maybe it might help someone else before they dismantle their car!

"I had the same problem once and presumed it was the regulator. 

I had just arrived at a meeting and as I was early I kept playing with the window switch. Up, down, ignition on then off and every other variation I could think of. Suddenly the window went up a bit enabling me to pull it at the same time as working the switch. It finally went all the way up and has been perfect since. That was well over a year ago, so I assume there was a glitch in the software somewhere.

Mind you, I did tick the option for window regulators when I extended the guarantee last year! :lol:"

TonyZ


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TonyZed said:


> Mind you, I did tick the option for window regulators when I extended the guarantee last year! :lol:"


Yeah I've done the same knowing what they're like! I'll be checking the price difference again this year though as I'm fairly sure I could have bought a couple of regulators now and still be quids in.

Cheers for the link, minttt.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have just booked car into Audi North Dublin. The car was serviced by an Audi Dealer 2 months ago and I have just discovered today that they lost there Audi service franchise in November 2011 and there dealer Franchise last month, may not have any comeback on Audi offering to help my recover any costs! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Also I have a smearing of oil/grease on the Passenger window...... I hope that one is not on the way out! If I do get another TT I will ask for the Old Fashioned Wind Down Windows!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been reading up on this topic a lot over the past few days. I came upon this from another post on this forum

http://skiddmark.com/2012/02/running-re ... -2-0-tfsi/

I sent a post/comment to the link and here was my reply from the site owner.

Hi Richard, sorry to hear about your TT window being afflicted with the dreaded 'knackered cable' virus. Are confident enough to tackle the job yourself? It is relatively easy, and will take a few hours if it's your first time.

If enough people start complaining about the problem, I'll be happy to call Audi out publicly for a response. It's the best current example in my experience of a part not being fit for purpose.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Very interesting! I've not had the problem myself but it gets my goat because it could easily happen at any time, and probably when it's pouring with rain.

We need more people to fill in the voting on this thread!


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

minttt said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > minttt said:
> ...


 if you click on the link, then edit it it remove the 2 from www2 then the link will work


----------



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

kennyspaceman said:


> minttt said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


ahhhh! Good call!
Yes, I see it links back to great post from philipgsmith..
between that and pdf from Brittan, feeling confident about getting as far as Window Reg removal attempt at weekend.. bit of manoeuvring involved, but nothing that an Audi dealer 1st day apprentice wouldn't be asked to figure out!! (and then charge a good 3hrs labour for).. :wink: 
Hope to have suitable doc for Knowledge Base by end of it...


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

illingworth22 said:


> I have been reading up on this topic a lot over the past few days. I came upon this from another post on this forum
> 
> http://skiddmark.com/2012/02/running-re ... -2-0-tfsi/
> 
> ...


Here is the latest e-mail from Steve at fitchmedia.com (also his e-mail address)

Richard, if you are a member of the TT Forum or other owner's community, would you mind surveying owners opinions to see how widespread the problem has become? I have alerted Audi that I will publish an update during the next few days, so if anyone else would like to be heard, please ask them to get in touch. The more people speak up, the more likely Audi will listen.

Best

Steve


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well at least this post brings the Topic back to the Top. Audi Dealer have quoted 465 euros to fix my Driver's Window Regulator. Audi Ireland have refused to have anything to do with the Car for Political Reasons (Quoted by Audi Dealer). The Audi Dealer has offered to exchange the Regulator at a cost of 350 euro including VAT and have told me that the 115 euro goodwill is from them (THEM) and not Audi Ireland!

Vor Sprung Durk Technic :x


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah raise prices first, then apply goodwill -> still a great profit. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> Ah raise prices first, then apply goodwill -> still a great profit. [smiley=bomb.gif]


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Thought I'd bring this to the top of the pile as the list of people suffering from window regulator problems appears to be increasing, and they may not be aware of the poll.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

My driver's side failed last week. Feb 07, 46k. I got a local independent to fix it for probably half the price that Audi would have charged.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

nylo said:


> My driver's side failed last week. Feb 07, 46k. I got a local independent to fix it for probably half the price that Audi would have charged.


Where and how much did it cost?


----------



## audikarlos (Oct 9, 2011)

sorry for being a little slow, where do I poll? my car is an 08 reg and has the broken rusty wire on the driver side regulator. am a daily commuter. will fix myself with e-crofting stainless steel wire with using minttt's diy photo docs as a guide.


----------



## splash (Jun 30, 2010)

I had my drivers side go last year (fixed under warranty) and last week my passenger side went, 3 days before the car was being picked up by its new owner as i had sold it. The dealer sorted it but were initially reticent about any goodwill, so i had to pay myself.

A quick email to Audi UK and 3 days later they have agreed to reimburse the cost a not inconsiderable £393. Happy days.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is an article from Steve at Fitch Media!

http://skiddmark.com/2012/05/putting-th ... tor-issue/

Steve suggested that all problems should be reported to Audi Dealers so they realise that they do in fact have a problem!


----------



## TT_loon (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, Folks.

Just voted in this poll and added my repair details to the list of woe in the online Google Document.

Cheers


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am sure some members will be aware of this, but I do find it remarkable that on all the tens of thousands of components fitted to a car, Audi specifically state window regulator covered in the extended warranty comparison table.

https://www.audiextendedwarranty.co.uk/ ... Comparison


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have just swapped my )* TDi to an 09 TTS and the previous owner had both Regs changed at his cost.....

So ONE more to be added! (Poll will only let me vote once)


----------



## djdesi (Mar 8, 2014)

Audi TT Roadster 2007 new shape... 
My passenger one has broken, £133.66 for the part from Audi, can imagine how much it will cost to have them fix it! £££
Common fault and yet we as owners have to pay out.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where are you based as Huets who do my Audio can do this type of work a lot cheaper than Audi, mine is there on Saturday


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

So after all these years and this known problem have Audi revised the regulators to cure this?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No is the simple answer not even acknowledged the fact


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

I did (after MUCH badgering) get the £300 + cost back from Audi, though as said here they did NOT admit any fault!


----------



## Normski (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi,
I had this problem with my ns window. There was a grinding kind of noise for about a week but I didn't know what it was, it seamed to come from the passenger footwell kind of area. 
As I was due to go on holiday a week or so later, then I thought I would wait till then to get it checked, however I dropped the passenger window late on Thursday night and it wouldn't go back up!!!! 
I drove home, 30miles with the window down, gf wasn't happy!! I tried to push it up but to no availe, so taped a bin bag over it to keep the weather out, next day called, Audi, 5 day wait, told them I was due to leave on holiday 1st thing Monday morning and could they just get the window up as I had to take the car to the airport and leave it for a week, they couldnt help!!! 
They told me to call Audi breakdown and they would come and make it safe, called them and was told even though I have Audi extended warrenty, I don't have breakdown, called my breakdown cover ( free through my bank) to be told its not a breakdown!!!!!!! Aghhhhhhh. 
So had to take it to an independent and leave it there (not safe anywhere else with the window down) and use the gf's car for airport run, got car back with a bill of £150, on drive home and at about 60mph it whistled like an irate Howard Webb on speed! 
So it's now back at the Indi, while he try's to asjust it, if I wasn't going on holiday and needed the car safe, then I probably would've just let the dealer fix it at whatever the cost (excess £250) under the extended warranty and just pay that but was in a sticky situation, I hope they can sort the car and I don't need to still visit be dealer!

I love the car but would expect better customer service / backup for an obvious issue that a lot of cars are having.

Cheers, and thanks for reading.

My car is a white TT TDI 59 plate yr10 model.


----------

